# Ford/New Holland 2120 pto's live independent?



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

Are the Ford/New Holland 2120 pto's live independent meaning they stay running when the clutch is depressed?


----------



## TractorTech (May 2, 2010)

All Ford 2120's are Live PTO meaning that they can be stopped with foot clutch


----------

